# Image of capped sugar syrup?



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Pollen isn't capped. No difference between capped sugar syrup and capped honey.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It looks exactly like capped light honey.


----------



## Macon (Nov 8, 2010)

Im with Mr. Bush^. Only real way to tell is to taste some. If it doesnt have much of a flavor but is sweet, then you got yourself some capped sugar syrup.


----------



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay that helps. So if the capped honey and sugar syrup look the same and the only way to tell the difference is by taste, how do you experienced beekeepers know for sure when nectar is being brought in? I am guessing that you are not always tasting each frame. I am having a hard time figuring out how I will know when nectar is being brought in and stored by my bees, and especially when a honey flow is on. I see some new types of plants blooming currently, but I am not sure if they of are any nectar interest to the bees.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

juzzerbee said:


> ...how do you experienced beekeepers know for sure when nectar is being brought in?


If things are blooming, they are bringing nectar in. If I'm feeding and things are blooming, they'll be storing both nectar and sugar water. 

Let me put it this way - for new colonies, starting without drawn comb, I keep feed available until they have drawn enough comb to overwinter on. I expect that the bees will be gathering nectar, but I want the feed available to supplement them and "encourage" them to keep drawing comb. Until they have (in my case) two deeps of comb, I don't care what they're storing. Once they get to the point where I put on honey supers (which may not be the first year), I don't feed.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

OK, I asked a similar question last week. I was told to open some cells and the syrup would be clear. I did this yesterday, and none of it was clear. It was all golden, so I assumed it was all honey. My concern stemmed from last years heavy feeding.


----------



## mrobinson (Jan 20, 2012)

... whereas I feed 'em to get 'em started and then they're strictly on their own. When the flowers are in, the sugar is out. They will ultimately over-winter on the honey which they stored up and which I left them for their use. I've always harvested less, even _much_ less, than I felt that I could have gotten away with. But I've never lost a hive to winter. The hive expands in summer and shrinks back in late fall, and I've reduced the size of the available hive space accordingly, so that the space available is enough for them and their winter stores but no more.


----------



## TheRatLover (May 13, 2012)

mrobinson said:


> ... whereas I feed 'em to get 'em started and then they're strictly on their own. When the flowers are in, the sugar is out.


Around my place, we have a bunch of Rosemary that blooms right around Christmas time. Being in the Southern Calif. area, how much do I have to rely on sugar syrup, esp. if I am never going to uncap and take large amounts of honey?

I do understand that I must supply the syrup until two hives are full to capacity of brood and honey, but how important is feeding after that?:kn:


----------



## Dynasty (Sep 25, 2011)

capped sugar syrup. I'm assuming it looks the same as capped honey, i don't know for sure because i'm a newbee and only have capped sugar syrup


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

If they have capped stores, then I wouldn't be feeding them anymore.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

I doubt you have only capped sugar syrup. First bees make honey from sugar syrup they don't cap sugar syrup. Second if your bees are flying then they are mixing flower nectar with your sugar syrup honey and you, by taste, will have a hard time telling your honey from flower honey because it will be mixed.


----------



## Dynasty (Sep 25, 2011)

right, i know its not all capped sugar syrup, but it is mostly. i was just offering the original poster a picture of what i know is "mostly" capped sugar syrup, i.e. not something i would even consider harvesting. Since that is what juzzer asked for a picture of capped sugar syrup.


----------



## marenostrum (Nov 18, 2011)

Risky Beesness said:


> OK, I asked a similar question last week...


This thread, I suppose: Identifying Honey from Capped Sugar Syrup. There exist interesting advices for experimental purposes.


----------

